# How "gone" is "gone" on ligaments??



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a doe who is driving me nuts! I have no idea what her due date is..I can feel babies low in her belly, she looks a little hollowed out and has an udder. When I feel for her ligs they are very soft and have been like that for days. Yes, I can almost feel my fingers touch around her tail..Her friend is due-I don't know when- and has very hard ligs. 
This girl is an alpinex and is a FF about 1 year old. I have boers as well and when ever they are close to kidding they have that "broken tail" thing going and I never seem to remember to check their ligs for comparison before I see the broken tail.

Is this her ligs being gone or am I waiting for the broken tail? How long can she be like this before kidding?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the ligaments are pencil like rods that run down the rump area to the tail. They form an upside down V if looking from the butt of the goat. You feel in a DOWNWARD motion - dont try and squeeze around, this will give you a false indication on "loose" ligaments. 

As the ligaments loosen during prelabor they "fall down"(like a clothes line sags as it gets used) and become harder and harder to feel. The rump becomes less rigid and when you feel down for the ligaments it only feels "mushy" under the skin. The area of the birth canal is now ready for the kids to pass through. 

to me your doe doesnt sound like she has lost her ligaments yet


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

With my does, when they are going to kid soon their ligaments are _gone_ gone. I mean I can't feel them at all. It sounds like she is getting close, but not quite ready yet. I would keep checking on her, maybe even check her once during the night.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Her ligaments have that "close line" feeling. The other does I have I can use as comparison...Theirs are all definitely the pencil like ligs..Thanks guys.. I guess I have a little more waiting..


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

I think I've been doing it wrong, and what I've been assuming were hip bones are actually my does' ligaments softening. They're very very deep down and their hind ends have gotten super mushy, but there's still a hint of ligaments in there. Thanks for the great description!


----------

